# DirecTV2PC Suddenly not finding any receivers?



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I have two DVrs (HR20 and HR21) working with DirecTV2PC. They had worked perfectly until 8:15 this evening. My sons were watching a show on their computer and it stopped the show and started scanning for receivers, with none found. My bedroom PC also cannot find the receivers now either. I rebooted both DVRs. but still can't find them. I can see them in Windows 7 explorer, and they can stream music from the computer, but DirecTV2PC can't see them anymore.

Any ideas?


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

islesfan said:


> I have two DVrs (HR20 and HR21) working with DirecTV2PC. They had worked perfectly until 8:15 this evening. My sons were watching a show on their computer and it stopped the show and started scanning for receivers, with none found. My bedroom PC also cannot find the receivers now either. I rebooted both DVRs. but still can't find them. I can see them in Windows 7 explorer, and they can stream music from the computer, but DirecTV2PC can't see them anymore.
> 
> Any ideas?


Try re-booting your router. (and your PC)


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

tbolt said:


> Try re-booting your router. (and your PC)


Thanks, I did try that, and it didn't work, but when I woke up this morning and tried DirecTV2PC it went to the searching for receivers dialog box, but this time it found both instantly. Don't know what caused or cured the problem, but either way problem solved.


----------

